# TTI FACTORY OUTLET



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

Has any one else been in these tool stores. I was in two different ones in NE GA. this weekend. They carry Milwaukee, Ridgid and Ryobi. Most of the tools I looked at were refurb. I bought a ryobi corner cat today for 9.99. The had a ridgid ros 6" sander for 35.00. Each store had some different stuff in them


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

How has the Ryobi performed for you?


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

Works very well. Since then I have bought a recondition 18v ridgid drill. With tax I paid 71.00


----------



## treeman (Dec 15, 2008)

I just picked up a Ridgid Oscillating Belt/Spindle sander at the one close to me for $99. I had been checking every couple of weeks for the past 3 months waiting for one to come in.


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

hope they do enought bussiness to stay open.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

There was a Ryobi factory store in NJ about 8 years ago. I bought quite a few reconditioned tools from them.


----------



## JoeButler (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Joe,

I know this is an old post. But I was wondering where the two TTI stores are in NE GA?

I have been to a Direct Tool Factory Outlet at the Prime Outlets in Calhoun that carries refurbed tools. Is that one of them? Have they changed names since you first posted this? If so, is the other one in at the Tanger Outlet in Commerce?

Thanks,
The other Joe in Ga


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Joe, As for the name change I don't know but I was just in the one in Dawsonville Ga outlets. And as far as I know they are still in Commerce. I don't get out that way much.
Joe


----------

